# plan radial engine



## marcocnc

hello friend,
the plan of radial engine 5 cylinder 

View attachment RC Airplane Radial Engine Plans.zip


----------



## ariz

thank you marco

I hope that plans were public domain, anyway I see that 37 users have downloaded them!
great plans for a great (also a quite difficult) engine

did you build it?


----------



## shred

According to some other web sites the designer put the plans in the public domain. Very cool.


----------



## Lakc

Now up to 166 times...
The designer gave permission to the draftsman to create the pdf and make it available to the yahoo radial engine group. Other then those specifics, I dont know if its ok to post them elsewhere or not, so I haven't myself. Those dont appear to be the latest revision, but if you plan on building it, join the yahoo group for a lot of good information and history on the engine.


----------



## Groomengineering

Ah yes, the Edwards Radial. I started building one of these several years ago before realizing I was in waaaaaaaay over my head. scratch.gif







But someday I'll get back to it. 

Jeff


----------



## Lakc

If thats the 7075 spec crankcase material, you already know its an expensive engine to start building.  I have planned on making the crankcase from a casting. Priced the internal gear just last week, its up to $99 now.


----------



## Groomengineering

Hi Lakc. It's actually a chunk of an old belling mandrel from a PVC pipe extruder. :shrug: I'm guessing it's probably 6061, but it works nice and it was free. Thm:

Jeff


----------



## marcocnc

the plans is the italian forum
http://www.baronerosso.net/forum/ae...io/19839-costruzione-di-motori-scoppio-2.html


----------



## evanpan

I wonder whether the pdf  converter I am testing these days can help with that?


----------



## Herbiev

No it can't. Stick with PDF STANDARD FORMAT


----------

